# holiday entitlements in Canada



## Butty (Jul 9, 2008)

Could anyone tell me about holiday entitements within Canada, particularly within the health service. I would like feedback about what it has been like to have such small amount of paid leave and how it effects general family life. Is is easy to adapt to or do you miss uk holidays. Or is life so good that it dosnt matter etc?

Cheers


----------

